# IB schools in Dubai



## delgado

Hi!
Coming to Dubai from Paris next September with 2 teenagers, 16 & 14. Looking for an IB school. How difficult is it to get in? I looked into:
Dubai International Academy,
Dubai American Academy,
Gems Wellington Academy, 
Emirates International 
& Universal American School. 
I would be very grateful for any insight....
Thank you!!!!


----------



## pamela0810

The first term begins in September and most schools are already done with the admissions process which begins in January. Have you applied at any of these schools?

My son goes to Emirates International, Meadows. I did look into Dubai International Academy too which is quite good but the fees are a little higher than Emirates Interntional.

If you haven't applied already, I would suggest you make a trip down here soon and visit the schools personally. From what I've seen on this forum, most schools do not respond to emails, etc.


----------



## delgado

Thanks!!! Though this isn't exactly good news;-(((


----------



## pamela0810

Well, it's not bad news either. Have you contacted any of the schools? Perhaps you could call them and try and set an appointment and see if you can make a quick trip to Dubai for a few days. These are all well sought after schools so it might be tough, but you won't know until you try


----------



## delgado

Thanks! I'll do that! My elder daughter is taking her IB exams next week so a trip won't be possible that soon.. I'll call and see! No big differences between these schools then??


----------



## Sandgroper74

Gems Wellington Academy is a new school that is opening in September 2011. It may be easier to find a place there. There is an online enquiry form on their website that automatically tells you if they have any vacancies for the years that you are seeking. It is in Dubai Silicon Oasis.


----------



## karlzero

there is also JBS: (jumeira baccalaureate school) they opened last september and the highschool is starting this september, check them out.
they also offer french as a third language wich is not bad... 
my son goes there in primary and i am very happy, even if he just started. my daughter will start in spetember as well.
school registration is a nightmare in dubai


----------



## justlooking

I work at GEMS World Academy. Although I'm not involved in the admissions process, I think there are places at those grade levels if your children don't need any English support. I would give them a call. The registrar is Anne Kevil.


----------



## delgado

Thanks! They're fluent in English, So i'll call!


----------



## napo

Hello,

I am looking for school to my 3 kids (9, 5 and 2). Some people have recommended me the greenfield community school. How far is green community from silicon oasis?
Another school is Gems at Silicon Oasis. Do you know if they have long waiting list? my kids don't speak english.


thanks!


----------



## delgado

Hi!
GCS is quite far from Silicon oasis.
My children go a GEMS school, and i'm very happy with it; as the Silicon Oasis one is the latest I would think that they have room.. You need to contact them quickly anyway! In the younger grades it is often more difficult!
Good luck!!


----------



## Klair

*j*

quote


----------



## HoustonExpact

If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools. 
Thanks!


----------



## MikeyBoy

HoustonExpact said:


> If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools.
> Thanks!


I'm in the same Boat with girls in high school, I will be watching the thread....Bradenton Prep, GEMS or DESS is where we are looking


----------



## de Mexicaan

Maybe this is also useful input: School inspection reports. It is from the government, but apparently partially based on parents' interviews.

We just applied for a place for our daughter at Raffles International School World Acadamy (West campus). We went to an open day and we liked the facilities, the teachers and the philosophy. Also, our daughter is now in one of their nurseries and then you have priority access to the school.


----------



## Dinad

Green Community is not too bad in terms of distance from Silicon Oasis but more importantly what curriculum were you looking for? US, UK, Int? Most good schools have English Support if English is not first language. Can help recommend schools if you can be more specific about what you want?


----------



## lisav23

Just wanted to jump into thread as we are moving to Dubai and looking for a good school for our kids (2,7 and ,9) which we hope will lead us to find a good area to live in. We are from the US but want our kids to get a taste of diversity so we are open to other than American schools. Any suggestions? Our budget is pretty high so cost don't seem to be an issue, of course there is a budget. 

Thanks


----------



## justlooking

Hi LisaV. I can give you information about the GEMS schools, especially GEMS World Academy where I work. But places are hard to get at all schools. You don't say when you're moving, but you start looking as soon as possible. PM me if you need any specifics. It's a really great school.


----------



## terdubai

ASD (American school of Dubai) has a lot of diversity. I was also concerned about that, coming from the US, but I have been very pleased.


----------



## justlooking

HoustonExpact said:


> If there was a choice between Dubai American Academy and Gems World Academy, which one would be a better one? I can't decide between these two for my 5 year old. I need reviews from parents with children in either schools.
> Thanks!


Houston, one is American curriculum, the other is IB. Other than that, they are very similar. Both are GEMS schools. The guy running GWA used to run DAA, so same style. GWA is probably a bit more diverse and the facilities are "premium." DAA has been around longer, so the program is more mature.

PM me if you need any specific information. BTW, spots in both schools are hard to get at lower elementary. Did you call to check if there is availability?


----------



## HoustonExpact

Yes I did go ahead and applied at DAA and we have assessment scheduled end of February so fingers crossed!


----------



## Ctrl freak

Hi, we have just been told we are moving out to dubai in august 2013 and im in panic mode. I need to get schools sorted out for september 2013 for my son- going into year 5, and daughter - going into year 12. Ideally I would like them to both go to the same school as it would be easier for transport and they will be together. I'm looking at a British curriculum maybe near to midriff area. Help. Everywhere I read says the schools have completed their intakes in January this year and have long waiting lists. What is the likelihood of getting them into say Gems Wellington international school? Is Gems Cambridge international school any good? 
My husbands work are starting to get the paperwork ready but everything is a bit slow on their part so visas etc may take a while. Do i need these now to enquire/ reserve a place for the children at schools or can i contact schools and start the ball rolling without this information? Thank you.


----------



## MikeyBoy

we just went through this, you don't need your Visa to apply, I would suggest you go to the website for the schools you're interested in and apply online and get the process going. You will need 3 years of report cards, passport photos etc etc etc...
Its a busy time now so just start the process, lots of people transitioning in and out of Dubai so while there are waiting lists seats will start to open as people leave their postings... Apply to a few schools to make sure you increase your chances of securing a space..
Good luck


----------



## de Mexicaan

newman.emma said:


> Hi, we have just been told we are moving out to dubai in august 2013 and im in panic mode. I need to get schools sorted out for september 2013 for my son- going into year 5, and daughter - going into year 12. Ideally I would like them to both go to the same school as it would be easier for transport and they will be together. I'm looking at a British curriculum maybe near to midriff area. Help. Everywhere I read says the schools have completed their intakes in January this year and have long waiting lists. What is the likelihood of getting them into say Gems Wellington international school? Is Gems Cambridge international school any good?
> My husbands work are starting to get the paperwork ready but everything is a bit slow on their part so visas etc may take a while. Do i need these now to enquire/ reserve a place for the children at schools or can i contact schools and start the ball rolling without this information? Thank you.


I am sure if you apply now, you will find some spots. Everybody subscribes to multiple schools so the situation seems worse than it actually is. I the course of the summer many people start moving around again and children will leave the schools. A regular follow-up with the schools you subscribed may also help.
Good luck!


----------



## Ctrl freak

Thank you everyone for your replies, I will get on the case and check the schools out I'm interested in and start applying this weekend.


----------



## madhuguhakalra

Hi, 

We are relocating to Dubai soon, and in the process of finding a place for our 7 year old daughter (fluent in english) in British Curriculum schools / IB schools in Dubai. 

Any views on :

- Regent International School 
- Raffles International School 
- Horizon 

Feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## jove724

Dinad said:


> Green Community is not too bad in terms of distance from Silicon Oasis but more importantly what curriculum were you looking for? US, UK, Int? Most good schools have English Support if English is not first language. Can help recommend schools if you can be more specific about what you want?


HI Dinad, I´m looking for schools with English support since my daughters (11 and 8 years old) are Spaniards and no fluent in English. Can you recommend some schools for them? 
I initially not worried about location (just landed one month ago and still trying to settling in). The cost of the schools is also a concern.

Thanks


----------



## arunsumtech

Thanks


----------

